# Some Ariens history 1982 vs 2014



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Still new to the form, so if someone has already done something like this, sorry, but I kinda doubt it.

I did a side by side comparison of my fathers 1982 or 1983 Ariens ST1136 to my 2014 Ariens deluxe 30. 

Just thought some of you folks would find this interesting.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice comparison. Those are 2 nice looking pieces

Besides the axle being mounted further back keeping the front from riding up, Its also probably why it yours feels heavier than your fathers. Thats how the toro power shifts work. They shift the axle back to put more weight on the front.

Good luck with yours, I bet you will have it as long as your dad has his.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice comparison, and like you said, the axle position makes the difference. What's also remarkable, is the tire size. Your dad's tires look twice as wide, which will allow yours to slice through with that much more aggressive tread. 

And man o'live, how many blades did your dad's impeller have? 6?

That said, what did your dad think?


----------



## Kestral (Dec 22, 2013)

I was wondering on your dads 1136 is that a Briggs motor on that?


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

nice comparo and narration. dad's 1982 looks mint.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Good point on Toro's powershift. Great concept, but I found it a bit cumbersome to use in practice.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

db9938 said:


> And man o'live, how many blades did your dad's impeller have? 6?
> 
> That said, what did your dad think?


Good point. I guess I did not notice that. Next time I'm at his place, I will have to look and see how many fins he has. 

As noted in the video, Dad have some heart surgery (pacemaker) 2 week prior to the video, so he was pretty slow moving. I hauled my new blower up as he wanted the snow that fell earlier in the week away from the house. As Dad's do, he stood outside and supervised my work. He feels my blower throws farther than his does. He was also impressed with the heated grips. He was also convinced that due to the serrated augers I have, resulted in a cleaner bucket when I was done. Not sure if I believe that as it was pretty cold and the snow had little to no moisture content, making in real easy to thro far.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Kestral said:


> I was wondering on your dads 1136 is that a Briggs motor on that?


Yes that is a briggs motor on that old horse


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

liftoff1967 said:


> Good point. I guess I did not notice that. Next time I'm at his place, I will have to look and see how many fins he has.


It was 6, you showed it in the video.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> Good point. I guess I did not notice that. Next time I'm at his place, I will have to look and see how many fins he has.
> 
> As noted in the video, Dad have some heart surgery (pacemaker) 2 week prior to the video, so he was pretty slow moving. I hauled my new blower up as he wanted the snow that fell earlier in the week away from the house. As Dad's do, he stood outside and supervised my work. He feels my blower throws farther than his does. He was also impressed with the heated grips. He was also convinced that due to the serrated augers I have, resulted in a cleaner bucket when I was done. Not sure if I believe that as it was pretty cold and the snow had little to no moisture content, making in real easy to thro far.



Well, it's good to hear that he's still out there supervising.


----------

